# Next Year, Halloween = Friday!



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everyone... I'm 27 and just this past summer purchased my first house. Next year, I am planning a HUGE Halloween party at my house, revolving around my home/yard haunt... Very exciting because I feel like I've waited my whole life to have my own home to haunt... 

My question is... Next year, Halloween falls on a Friday. I want my party on a Saturday. Do I dare have my party on November 1st, AFTER Halloween, or go the safe route and have the party a whole week earlier?

Your opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was thinking about having mine the week following Halloween, just so people wouldn't be so busy. I don't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

I think more people would actually be available on the 1st because it's after the holiday. My husband and I went to my favorite haunted house on Nov. 3rd for my birthday. 

I'd go to a Halloween party/haunt year round though so this is probably the wrong group to ask.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

To me, some of the magic is gone after the 31st... but then, I've never been to an actual halloween party, so I dono.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have it whenever you want, it's YOUR party. 

I'm thinking of throwing a Halloween party in July.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was thinking of doing the same thing Slimy. That way more haunters may be able to make it. Only problem is that it's too hot to wear costumes at that time of the year. And with Vlad and Slightlymad around, costumes would get ruined when they throw you in the pool, LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you are a haunter and you have haunter friends, after the big day is always good.
In fact, many of the costumes sold this year were for parties after the 31st.
I have even had recent sales (after Halloween) for New Years Eve costume parties.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I will have my party on the 1st next year.I have had it on the 1st before with no complaints.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Halloween on Friday...YAY! Thank God for leap year..now I have an extra day to build props!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Party on the 1st cool I wont have sobered up from the 31st.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Most haunter could use a break, so the 1st sounds good to me. Just think, a Halloween party and all you have to do is show up, not worry about prop problems, equipment problems, TOT problems. 
You on the other hand -------


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For years I've gone to my friends' Day of the Dead party which they've traditionally held the weekend following Halloween. Who cares if the skeletons are wearing mariachi clothes... in spirit it's still Halloween!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

ON FRIDAY : o , that means more totters, I better get busy.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

When we got married 4 years ago, it was at our Halloween party on Nov. 1st. We had a great turnout! Plus, people with little TOTers can make the party, since they don't have to take them out that night.


----------

